# Spead for sparring



## krystal211 (May 3, 2007)

I just started sparring in January, and I love it. I came into this with a strong defensive side, but not really sure about offense. I am getting better at that. I want to get better, specifically faster. I have a bag at home and am wondering if their may be any drills or set of movements that will help me to improve my speed. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 3, 2007)

krystal211 said:


> I just started sparring in January, and I love it. I came into this with a strong defensive side, but not really sure about offense. I am getting better at that. I want to get better, specifically faster. I have a bag at home and am wondering if their may be any drills or set of movements that will help me to improve my speed. Thanks for the insight.



Welcome to MartialTalk!  I'm sure some of our resident sparring gurus can help with drills, etc.


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2007)

Doing basics on a bag while paying meticulous attention to good form and accuracy will help build up speed.


----------



## stickarts (May 4, 2007)

There are a wide variety of speed drills that you can work that will develop different types of speed but also sparring those faster than you will help to pick up your speed.

Having an instructor or mentor that you can work with privately to get some extra help with it will help your progress also.


----------



## seasoned (May 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Doing basics on a bag while paying meticulous attention to good form and accuracy will help build up speed.


Good point, the more you do something the less you have to think about it and this will produce speed, along with above.


----------



## Shaderon (May 24, 2007)

One speed drill we do is while in sitting stance/horse stance, doing 1 punch on the bounce (the little drop rise drop while punching) ten times, then doing two within the same bounce, then fitting in three, then four all ten times each and just keep trying to build up speed.  Not on the bag, just air punches.   Then doing kick combos off the same leg to the same rules without dropping the knee.   This has improved my speed.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 24, 2007)

krystal211 said:


> I just started sparring in January, and I love it. I came into this with a strong defensive side, but not really sure about offense. I am getting better at that. I want to get better, specifically faster. I have a bag at home and am wondering if their may be any drills or set of movements that will help me to improve my speed. Thanks for the insight.


Speed is a result of accuracy.(Mike Pick)
Sean


----------



## bluemtn (May 26, 2007)

Very good responses so far.  Definitely work on accuracy first, then that will build up to speed.  Without accuracy, there's injury, and since you're still fairly new, the first thing to work on is generally having the technique down first.  Work off the bag for a bit, then move on to it.  Bag work helps with your accuracy too, plus your strength, then your speed.  You want to get to be fast and accurate, but also have good solid punches and kicks.  Being fast and accurate, doesn't always equate power (helps though  ).


----------



## Nobody (May 26, 2007)

Well speed in the hand is from how fast the elbow moves so if you can get the elbow to increase it's speed than you hand will increase it's speed.  Yes there are drills to increase the speed.  Still first learn to increase the elbow for the hand an the knee for the foot.  

The elbow has to move from the bent position to straight position this is where the punch becomes faster.  The kick the knee has to do the same thing.  The thing with each of these when you practice you drills without something to hit you need to know that there is this also the joint expands an contracts when you punch or kick so know that this can be something to watch for do not punch with everything you have at nothing, or kick with everything you got at nothing.  To actually increase speed the more relaxed the muscle are that create power should be kept relaxed.  The bicep should not be tense. an the muscle on the inside of the forearm should be relaxed as well.  These are the power source for when someone hits really hard these in essence keeping the arm there when you hit.  The muscle on the opposite side like the triceps plays a big part in speed so do the muscle on the outside of the forearm.

The leg the muscle that help with extension are what you need to focus on to develop the speed you need.  See that is what i tried to say about the arm the muscle that control extension.  The bicep is for slow twitch control strength.  I am going to stop here hopefully this helped even though i did not include all the names of the muscle.


----------



## searcher (Jun 1, 2007)

Carol makes a very good point here.   Work the basics in singles and in combinations until they come without thinking.   The good techniques for sparring are where your strengths are.   I have certain kicks and punches that I drill at least 20x as much as the rest of my techniques.   This is just the way I train.   I have a few students that their entire offense is set around one technique.   This may not give them a variety of options, but they are extremely good at the ones they use.

If I may make a suggestion.   Go buy a double-end bag.  It will allow you to build accuracy, speed with the techniques, and reaction time.   It is a great training tool and most of my fighters spend a large amount of time on the the double-end.   JMO.


----------



## Danzer (Jun 1, 2007)

A strong defense is the best way to set up for a strong quick offensive move. Never over commit yourself and pay attention to your opponent. They will often tell you what they will do next.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 1, 2007)

Speed is good. If you want to increase speed, work on reaction drills.

Timing is better. It will beat speed every time. Focus on what will give you the biggest bang for your buck.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 4, 2007)

Maximise your protagonist muscles, minimise your antagonist muscles.  Play a snare drum until you are exhausted, then play again and again and again...
The percentage of motor neurons decides how quickly and how many muscle fibers you can activate at a given time.  The muscular density is how quickly these signals can be spread and how much load the muscle can handle.  Just like lifting weights makes your body think it needs to be stronger, so will the snare drum as you find you cramp up if you try to play faster than your ability.  You practice enough and you'll get faster.  Some are born faster than others but all of us can improve.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2007)

Gemini said:


> Speed is good. If you want to increase speed, work on reaction drills.
> 
> Timing is better. It will beat speed every time. Focus on what will give you the biggest bang for your buck.
> 
> Welcome to MT!


Speed is a function of timing.
Sean


----------

